# This season is over...



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

must be ****ing kidding me
the other one.
I'm so sick this.waste ****ing time here.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

He has a "bone bruise." Hardly season-threatening.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It depends on how serious Yao was actually injuried, if he's out for a couple of months, then you could say R.I.P this season. The thing I am worried about the most was that if his knee can get back to full flexibility. (if you ever had a knee injury, you know what I am talking about), let's hope it's just a "bone bruise" as Bill Worrell said, although it looked much more serious than that.

Update from Chronicle:
http://blogs.chron.com/sportsupdate/


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just found some pics:










































































Update from a quite reliable poster of clutchfans:



> Just got a word from a friend who works in MRI at Memorial Herman that it's in the hands of the doctor now the results and because of his job confidentiality thing he can't say anything but he say's, it was not too serious thing. I hope that interprets to a couple of weeks or less.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Update from Chronicle:

http://blogs.chron.com/sportsupdate/



> Yao out* at least* six weeks
> 
> Yao Ming has a non displaced *fracture *of his right tibia and will be out for at least six weeks.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4423695.html



> Yao was diagnosed late Saturday with a non-displaced fracture in his right tibia. He will be out at least six weeks.


crap :no:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I'm gonna be sick...really... this is sad...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! every damn year something happens to this damn team


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

This sucks.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Update from Yahoo:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-rockets-yaoinjured&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Yao was taken to Memorial Hermann Hospital in Houston, where an MRI test revealed a fracture of Yao's right tibial plateau, trainer Keith Jones said.
> 
> The Rockets initially said Yao had only suffered a bone bruise. Now, Jones said he hopes the injury will not require surgery.
> 
> "It's a non-displaced fracture, so nothing is way out of the way or out of whack," Jones said. "We think he'll do well with just rest. An option would be to do something more, but we're hoping that won't need to be done."



Update:


> Rob Costa of SR610 said that talk around the lockroom is Yao will be out more like *8 weeks*.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

We need T-Mac, not Tracy McGrady, back.. NOW


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i currently have a nondisplaced fractured tibia. if yao's is anything at all like mine, things aren't looking very good for the rockets(for me it's been 6 weeks and i've just started being able to put any weight on it and i have almost a month left to go).


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

so,
we'll all collapse once *again!*
maybe god hated rockets,god hated the yellow color people dominate the hoops,It's trick on us.
I couldn't believe this crap happend again.I'm so sad,really.








Probably we should never do this.
when you after joy,you might comes sadness.

holy crap.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm devastated.. Yao, on his way to a MVP season, leading the Rockets into the playoffs.... 

I don't know who's going to step up for the time being, but I pray that someone does.


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

like the 35million sit on the bench,then another low paid guys carried the whole teams stepped up?
that's a comedy modality,It will be so dramatic.
I couldn't dream about it.It's never gonna happen.
If t-mac comes back,play enough intensely match like he does before,keep health,we might hitching the last bus into the playoff compete,than yao scrabbled his "non-displaced fracture" things,maintain his aggressive in the paint.
well.
that's the most optimistical thought I even do not dope out a bit.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

:dead::dead:
Hope things get better after all-star weekend and we make the playoffs. :guitar:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

man that sucks for you guys, i really wanted to see you guys in the playoffs this season but doesnt look like it now does it with tmac and yao both out


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Joakin Noah in a Rockets uniform next season?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah pretty much the Rockets are screwed. Any chance they had of making the playoff left with Yao Mings injury


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Look on the bright side. Start the welcoming party and festivities for Oden.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Crushing. I feel sick.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am waiting for Bonzi,Head, Novak to step up. I think Tracy is coming back soon.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope T-mac comes TUesday, I was planning to go to Hawks game on the 29th but Yao got injured and our only hope of going is if T-mac plays.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Crushing. I feel sick.


Good to see ya here again, but these circumstances suck


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

when the **** is tmAc comin bak


----------

